# Topper done



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope to have it on a stick by next weekend. I found a black acrylic paint with what they call a chalk finish at Michael's craft store. I need to soften the copper color above the eyes and on the sides of the face. It did not look that bold in the shop lights


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:goodjob: Well done Randy!!

Paint work is always,IMHO, the toughest part of a carving. (That's why I lean toward stains and oils over paints) An excellent carving can be reduced to junk with a crappy paint job.

Question for you on the texturing of the fir. Did you use the rotary tool for texturing or your burner? If you used the rotary tool can you post a pic of the bit used for the fine texture?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> :goodjob: Well done Randy!!
> Paint work is always,IMHO, the toughest part of a carving. (That's why I lean toward stains and oils over paints) An excellent carving can be reduced to junk with a crappy paint job.
> 
> Question for you on the texturing of the fir. Did you use the rotary tool for texturing or your burner? If you used the rotary tool can you post a pic of the bit used for the fine texture?


To do the hair I used a 1/16th " 60 degree V tool and a 3/32 shaft diamond knife edge disc burr. I got them from Treeline USA..









I have also use a flat diamond disc burr


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

She turned out nice. Nice looking work.


----------



## Red Kite (Apr 26, 2018)

Wow, superb!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

always difficult to get a good finish under artificial light but you haven't made a bad job

I usually end up doing several shades of the same colour then finish with a pearliest tint it does avoid that flat paint finish .It works as long as you don't cover all the topper just dab a few strokes of different shades and never cover all the topper

but its not until you get it in good daylight you can really see it but we all have to use what we have

i use similar burrs to texture toppers


----------

